# Question about Hosting services.



## FilledVoid (May 18, 2012)

I was recently asked by my uncle to get him some webspace for his small store and he gave me a link which I was to use as a reference. 

Here

Has anyone actually used these services and found them to be positive? I ask cause when things tend to be too good to be true - it often is.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 19, 2012)

BlueHost & DreamHost are pretty good. Have previously used them.


----------



## mrintech (May 19, 2012)

Go with Hawkhost  They are cheap and reliable


----------



## clmlbx (May 19, 2012)

I have not found any cheaper plan then their's
Hostso


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2012)

Consider the following alternatives:
Business Web Hosting | InMotion Hosting $6+
Web Hosting features - Just Host web hosting features $6+
Web Hosting by FatCow - The Original FatCow Plan $8+
Web Hosting Features - Included in All Plans | Web Hosting Hub $7+
or the infamous Host4Cheap WebHosting & Domain Registration - Budget Hosting Plans 120 - 200 INR


----------



## azazqadir (Aug 22, 2016)

If your uncle's website is build on PHP, then you could try our Cloudways hosting. They provide a managed hosting platform that allows you to host PHP based websites on cloud servers in just few minutes. Since they are managed hosting, you don't have to worry about installing and managing OS and stack. Server management and system administration is handled by their team


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 2, 2016)

You can make a website using wordpress software for your uncle, It will be so easy to make a site with wordpress. Now a days most of provider provide a automatic software installation tool for installing blog software.

Install wordpress then install suitable theme and then you can start posting your content.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 2, 2016)

kunnusingh said:


> You can make a website using wordpress software for your uncle, It will be so easy to make a site with wordpress. Now a days most of provider provide a automatic software installation tool for installing blog software.
> 
> Install wordpress then install suitable theme and then you can start posting your content.


Its a 4 year old thread.


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 8, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Its a 4 year old thread.



Last 2 response show 02-09-2016. People who search in google does not check thread age.

I have a own forum and I keep updating old thread so It can become more useful for visitors and it also increase SEO. Peoples don't use outdated product.


----------

